# Breakfast



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

I chicken fried more of my canadian bacon...this one was a maple/cayenne bacon.

Made some french toast, fried a potato that I had smoked with hickory, added fruit. It was kinda tasty. 








Thanks for checking out my Baconview! :)


----------



## pignit (Feb 4, 2009)

Just lookin at that picture actually made the bologna sandwich I'm eating right now taste better. How did you do that? 


*Shweeeeet!*


----------



## chef_boy812 (Feb 4, 2009)

oh my,

Chicken fried canadian Bacon. I am soooooo hungry for that.

wow, my arteries are drooling.....or clogging...well it doesn't matter, as long as die from something I eat.


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Just perfect!


----------



## rodbuilder (Feb 4, 2009)

Now that does look tasty.  Did you dry cure or brine your CB.  I want to make some maple/chipolte CB...


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you Dave, Chef, Slanted and Gary!

Gary, I brined this batch... I think the posts I made about it are gone. lol
I butchered 2 pigs, made some slab bacon and canadian, cold smoked them in my little smokehouse.


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks like you could just lift it off the screen and start eating it.  Wish I could!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you Smokeguy! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  The bacon is nice and crunchy on the outside but tender and moist on the inside.
That's one thing I like about cold smoking canadian bacon...you have more options on how you want to cook it.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 4, 2009)

looks great, thanks for sharing


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you!!


----------



## dingle (Feb 4, 2009)

I would love to join you for breakfast...thank you so much for asking!!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

DINGLE, put those snow shoes on and come on over.


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 4, 2009)

you had me right up to the 'added fruit' part lol 

Everything else belonged on that plate - but kiwi ? 
lol 
Take the fruit and make a smoothie, that'd go with the food a lot better I reckon ;-)


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

lol I love fruit...no matter what kind.


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 4, 2009)

I tell ya Cowgirl. That looks great. I know I've seen a post on here saying you should open a restaurant. I've been a member here for about 2 months but had to re-register when the great "SMF Meltdown of 2009 happend last week". LOL. I have seen numerous postings of yours and every dish you present is simply amazing, food wise and presentation. I don't know if you have the capacity or not, but maybe open a Bed & Breakfast. I know with the dishes you have here, our family would be a guest for a nite or two. Your style and creative flair for the dishes you put out here on this forum is fantastic. Everytime I see one of your posts with a dish on it, I yell to the wife, "Hey come look at this one" Don't let that go to your head
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. As Spring comes about, I hope to add some of my recipes from the time when we owned our restaurants and put some twists in them that I'm sure all will like.
Here's an idea for ya
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 if you have not thought of it yet. A cookbook featuring your smoked dishes. I know it would sell. If you do, I get a free copy
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













.


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 4, 2009)

I've tried: I've suggested live in cookery courses, forming a roving band of smf chefs, just having me round to eat any leftovers, she just likes teasing us with amazing food and then telling us if we want it we have to cook it ourselves. 
Some women are just born cruel ;-)


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Meat Hunter....Thank you so much!! You are too kind. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Funny you should mention a bed and breakfast....Someone else mentioned that to me the other day. I'm sure it would be fun, but I enjoy my freedom and privacy too much...
I'm able to take off camping, hunting and fishing pretty often. Also love living in the middle of nowhere. It's so peaceful. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I figure out how to make a cookbook...you will definately get a copy. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Can't wait to see your restaurant recipes!! Bet they will be awesome!

Thanks again.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

lol .....CA!


----------



## mofo (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks really really good Cowgirl. Breakfast is my favorite meal!

MoFo


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 4, 2009)

_Cowgirl said: Funny you should mention a bed and breakfast....Someone else mentioned that to me the other day. I'm sure it would be fun, but I enjoy my freedom and privacy too much...
I'm able to take off camping, hunting and fishing pretty often. Also love living in the middle of nowhere. It's so peaceful._







Yeah Cowgirl I know what ya mean about freedom and privacy. We moved to the country basically for that. Nearest neighbor a little under a mile. After being in the restaurant business for a few years, and dealing with all kinds of a**hole customers, I have come to realize that I pretty much don't like people LOL. My motto, the more people I meet, the more I like my dog
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.
But I like the people on this forum......


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

lol Meat Hunter...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I enjoy country life too...wouldn't trade it for anything right now. :)
I also agree...the folks on this forum are some of the kindest I've met. Really good people here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







MoFo...thank you!! I love breakfast too...any time of the day.


----------



## erain (Feb 4, 2009)

nice one again jeanie!!! yup last two posts got it right, also its fun doing something when you want, but having to do on a scheduled basis-like work, a job, a business, it might take some, if not all the fun out of it. it may work for some but not others. that time spent in the great outdoors-priceless!!! great job J!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Exactly erain! I wouldn't want to take the fun out of it. I enjoy cooking for my friends. :)

Thanks!


----------



## willybonk (Feb 4, 2009)

omg i want some rite now, soo hungry


----------



## poolq (Feb 4, 2009)

OK Jeanie. I've decided I'm just going to keep a copy of my drooling reply to your posts in Word so I can save time and just paste it in.

Another fantastic meal!


----------



## erain (Feb 4, 2009)

soooooooo the big question????? am i your friend??? LOLOL


----------

